
How to become a Bayesian in eight easy steps: An annotated reading list - ehudla
https://osf.io/preprints/psyarxiv/ph6sw
======
arcanus
I highly recommend, 'The theory that would not die' as a highly entertaining
account of the history of Bayesian statistics.

It is not a technical text on the subject, but it provides some of the high
level reasoning as well as several of the most important stories of success
over many years.

~~~
MR4D
Amazon link in case anyone is interested in that book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Theory-That-Would-Not-
Die/dp/03001882...](https://www.amazon.com/Theory-That-Would-Not-
Die/dp/0300188226)

------
sunstone
You could do worse that reading "The Signal And The Noise". Very well written
and entertaining while it gently teaches you The Way Of The Bayesian.

------
pmoriarty
What kind of reputation does Bayesian statistics have among mainstream
statisticians?

~~~
eli_gottlieb
It is mainstream. Bayesianism and Frequentism are the co-existing major
branches of the field of statistics.

It's like asking what kind of reputation hydrodynamics has among mainstream
physics :-p.

~~~
RA_Fisher
I'm a statistician and I second this take. :)

------
doubleshame
I made a list of interesting introductory articles here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14982781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14982781)

The best one is: Bayes theorem:
[http://arbital.com/p/bayes_rule_guide](http://arbital.com/p/bayes_rule_guide)

